# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Love and Sex with Robots (LSR) conference

## Airicist

July 1-2, 2019, Brussels, Belgium 

December 19 - 20, 2016, London, United Kingdom

Chairs:

Adrian David Cheok

David Levy

----------


## Airicist

Article "#LSR2015: A “Love And Sex With Robots” Conference Is Happening In Malaysia?"

by Lainey
September 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Deus Sex Machina: The Ethics Of Robot Love"

by Sean Welsh
November 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Sex Conference Banned in Malaysia Moves to London"

by Ryan General
October 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "5 Pretty Incredible Things We Learned from the Love and Sex With Robots Conference"

by Suzannah Weiss
December 28, 2016

----------


## qiouxdoll

Love and sex with robots - an international conference to study robots. As the title reveals, this conference focuses on the field of robots such as machine emotions, artificial intelligence sex doll, clone robots, and entertainment robots. It explores the nature of the relationship between humans and robots, and whether we should recognize the existence of robots as human beings.

Since the advent of the machine, we have been developing human-computer interaction, and people's interest in robot partners has been rising. Sex robots have been developed to the present, although sex robots are still controversial. People still can't deny that sex robots are a great invention of human beings. As for whether it will bring danger to society, this is also part of the discussion at the meeting. In the near future, whether to marry a robot will become a new trend.

The conference also exhibited, new life-like sex dolls, electronic kissing equipment, and the audience were excited. This is a device that can help couples to kiss in the long distance. The sensor makes the couple feel the feeling of kissing. It sounds grotesque but it is also a brand new experience. For people who are busy with life, does it make the relationship easier? Even sex robots may help marriage, but many people may prefer to explore ethical issues about it. Whether a robot should be considered a human being in law, or just some form of human being.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Can sex robots be dangerous?

The development trend of robots has not only stayed in the industrial age, from service robots to nursing robots for the elderly, and close to real-life companion robots are very attractive to the opposite sex. And can play the role of a good lover in a relationship between the sexes. If you can use such a robot in your care, it will not only reduce the pressure on the nursing staff, but also the gospel of many lonely or elderly people.They are used not just as a fetish, but for sexual therapy and as companions real doll for lonely, disabled or older people.
There is no doubt that sex robots are getting closer to perfect humans. With continuous improvements in design and functionality, they have been able to flirt with users and respond to user touch and simulated behavioral processes. As being a so realistic doll, it will be even more surprising in the future, and discussions and controversies in the community will be irrefutable. Just as the social problem brought by robots, sexual robots face more complex social ethics issues.
Does the relationship with artificial intelligence dolls lead to an increase in the incidence of rape in real life? If it can be produced as an adult sex doll, how to regulate the appearance of a similar real person and the appearance of a sex robot? There is also the nature of love and marriage, whether we should admit that robots are "people." This is an international organization with a special organization love and sex with robots conference to study this issue.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Do you want to know why the image of a robot doll always appears as a feminine character? This is the difference between genders. Reflected in culture. For example, sex dolls for robots.

In the various intimacy models, robot dolls have significant feminine characteristics. For example, "Lars and the Real Girl" or "Her", "Doll Inflatable" strange Japanese porn, "Blade Runner" black movie "Westworld" western genre "or "Austin Bowers" imitation.


In the future world, robotic real dolls are expected to have the ability to fall in love with humans. At that time, these feminine robots will not harm humans, and how to define their morality and law. There are a lot of questions and warnings about artificial intelligence dolls, and I love the incredible simulation robots. They don't die, they are not alive, they are poor individuals. But our growing desire for them will only make us feel more and more lonely. Gradually lose self in an intimate relationship that lacks relationships.

----------


## qiouxdoll

From the Stone Age to robots, human *sex toys* have been around for tens of thousands of years. Nowadays, the dazzling array of sex toys is facing the world, and the robot revolution is also happening in the sex toy market at any time. Of course, there are ethical issues that cannot be ignored. That is, whether the robot has human rights. The mainstream thinking is that as long as sex robots still have no "artificial consciousness" products, then it is not related to moral issues if they have a relationship with sex robots or use them for sexual transactions. However, Li Wei pointed out that once a sex robot acquires artificial consciousness, there will be both legal and moral issues. And these problems involve not only humans but also the sex robots themselves.

----------

